# My wife doesn’t have sexual feelings for me



## pc1077 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry for my English. Our life running very good. I don't have any problem with her. She is looking awesome then to me. Our marriage is LOVE MARRIAGE. Just yesterday I asked my wife, "Why you are not doing sex with me. Is there any reason or I'm not good or something else..???"
I asked that question because she is doing sex with me in 1 week one time. I feel very bad because I can't control myself to do sex with her but that time she gave me many reason like I'm tried, rightnow I don't have feeling to do sex etc... Oh god! I want to kill my self when she replied NO to me. I really hurt and I hate my self. Because she totally ignoring me and saying to me, "I doesn't have sexual feeling. What can I do???" <-- this is her answer. Now...I kill my self 

Please guide me before I take some bad action on her. Yes, today I decided at morning time, Now we're only friend in bed and everywhere.

Thanks


----------

